# Mount ideas



## fountain (Apr 24, 2009)

i need some mount ideas.   i killed a decent bird this morning and think i may mount it.  i really like the hanging dead mounts and would love to see some and how they are accented.  i am thinking of haveing one mounted on barn wood to match the deer and duck i am getting.  lets see some pics of the mounts, especially the hanging dead mounts.  all input is appreciated.  i was quoted $475 to have one hanging dead on barn wood.

Ps--we really need a taxidermy thread!!!!!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 24, 2009)

I love the hanging dead mounts as well.  I just don't have the room.  Last year I took my best bird in SC, and I decided to have this mount done.  I was very happy with it.  One day when I get a bigger palce, I will get a hanging dead mount.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm gettin my bird from last year done just like that.

There is a technique called "shingleing" that makes a pretty strutter.


----------



## ranchf250 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Mounts*

Log onto  HazelCreek Taxidermy and check out the turkey mounts.  Hanging dead looks great.


----------



## fountain (Apr 25, 2009)

any more???


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm gonna try this one on my next one. Messed up skinning job on one last week so just doing fan mount.


----------



## hoppie (Apr 28, 2009)

I have one half strut gobbling on a limb that looks really good. The main reason I got it like that is because he had a great beard, but I guess it just depends on what you are trying to highlight.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 28, 2009)

Hawken2222 said:


> I love the hanging dead mounts as well.  I just don't have the room.  Last year I took my best bird in SC, and I decided to have this mount done.  I was very happy with it.  One day when I get a bigger palce, I will get a hanging dead mount.



Yep....me too.  I would really like to do a hanging mount like what Callie Morris brings to the NWTF convention every year.

It's one of each sub-species of the slam hung off what looks like drift wood.  Kind of looks like you just killed 'em and they're just hanging there in all their glory.

I'd love to have one of each hung up like that and then one of each full mounted in strut or something....but it would take a big man room...and that I ain't got right now.


----------



## boparks (Apr 28, 2009)

BOSSOFTHEWOODS said:


> I'm gonna try this one on my next one. Messed up skinning job on one last week so just doing fan mount.



I'm going to do something like this with Mary's bird from Montana


----------



## boparks (Apr 28, 2009)

ranchf250 said:


> Log onto  HazelCreek Taxidermy and check out the turkey mounts.  Hanging dead looks great.



These guys have done a bird for me.

Very good job.


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 28, 2009)

i like dead-fall mounts as well with turkeys and ducks.  If i ever get a turkey to mount, it'll prolly be a deadfall.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Apr 28, 2009)

I think this one is pretty funny...


----------



## fountain (Apr 28, 2009)

it wil probably one of these two:
http://www.hazelcreekinc.com/taxidermy.htm
http://www.hazelcreekinc.com/taxidermy.htm
he had a 11.25" beard and 1.25" spurs.  the second one will highlight both very well.
i also like this mount as well, but need one on the wall instead of the floor
http://www.hazelcreekinc.com/taxidermy.htm


----------



## ryano (Apr 28, 2009)

WOODS N WATER said:


> I think this one is pretty funny...


----------



## jleepeters (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is the thing hunting fool was talking about, I took a pic of it this past year. Well I dont think its the exact one but its a good idea of what they look like


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the Full Flying Mounts and the Standing Mounts. The only Turkey that I have mounted is Half Strut on a Limb!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 28, 2009)

jleepeters said:


> Here is the thing hunting fool was talking about, I took a pic of it this past year. Well I dont think its the exact one but its a good idea of what they look like



that is awesome.


----------



## Bram (Apr 28, 2009)

WOODS N WATER said:


> I think this one is pretty funny...



Now that is too funny


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Apr 29, 2009)

here's another one, but i still like the the first one I posted


----------

